# Librido and Libridos: Desire Drug for Women?



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

There are a couple of desire-drugs in the testphase, which may help women to overcome the problem of being LD.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/26/magazine/unexcited-there-may-be-a-pill-for-that.html?_r=0

Female viagra turns on women's mind and body - YouTube

There is some controversy in the discussion, about whether this is a new 'patriarch tool' to suit a partners wish for a more sexual woman, or is this the medicine of choice for a woman herself, indicating the further liberation on the area of sexual feelings.

I think that like viagra for a man is his choice if he thinks he needs it and has benefit from it, it should be a woman's choice to use is if she likes to.

Maybe the medification of the 'problem' opens up the road to a new commercial exploitation of mankind for the farmaceutical industry. 

What is your opinion?


----------



## jamjon (Aug 6, 2012)

If these are properly tested for safety and efficacy as prescription drugs, then no problem. I'm sure there will be abuses, as there are on the mens side along with many prescription drugs sadly.

Again, assuming these are safe and actually work, I'd like to think it could be an appropriate way to treat LD in a person that desires it.


----------



## movealong (Aug 9, 2013)

I read the NYT article. Not sure of the video is safe for work?

I can definitely see this being a boon for our current social set up. Those that wish to be in LTR's could use such a drug to maintain the physical intimacy needed to sustain the relationship.

On the other hand, I don't see that what they feared in the article being plausible, ie, that women would become nymphomaniacs over night and our culture would go into disarray because they want to sleep with every man in town.

As with Viagra, I don't see this as exploitation, but rather as a way for people to maintain the intimacy that is needed to form long term bonds and maintain them. And, to me, this is opposite of the effect that BC pills had. BC pills were revolutionary in that women could control their own sexual encounters without worrying that they would become pregnant. This drug truly seems to be geared towards maintaining relationships, not influencing promiscuity.

That is my view as a guy. I am interested to hear how much it differs from what the ladies will say.


----------



## MrHappyHat (Oct 24, 2012)

Desire drugs for women will be outlawed, too rapey.

But you know that if one of those drugs gets developed and the formula get's leaked, there's going to be a lot of Heisenbergs out there.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Assuming a man's wife has an LD issue, and assuming she has motivation to address the issue, what would make a man think that the desire pill would turn her on for HIM?

I think it's very possible that it might relight the drive, but not the desire.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

MrHappyHat said:


> Desire drugs for women will be outlawed, too rapey.


I disagree. Date rape drugs make a woman unconscious or unaware of what is going on. This would only increase her libido. I think it would be regulated more strongly than viagra is, however.

Also, if the drug were banned, then women would strongly protest, saying it's discriminatory how men can get viagra, but women can't get a drug for them! I know my wife would love a drug like this.

As a side note, it's impossible to avoid comparisons to viagra, but they really are very different drugs. Viagra only helps men keep an erection; it doesn't do anything for their libido.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Theseus said:


> I disagree. Date rape drugs make a woman unconscious or unaware of what is going on. This would only increase her libido. I think it would be regulated more strongly than viagra is, however.
> 
> Also, if the drug were banned, then women would strongly protest, saying it's discriminatory how men can get viagra, but women can't get a drug for them! I know my wife would love a drug like this.
> 
> As a side note, it's impossible to avoid comparisons to viagra, but they really are very different drugs. Viagra only helps men keep an erection; it doesn't do anything for their libido.


What about is there something that raises the male libido other than testosterone?


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

Women don't have to wait for these drugs to come out, there are already things that can bring their *libido* back and you don't have to take a pill everyday to accomplish it. It all depends on her motivation on finding and wanting it to happen. Sometimes they think there is just no help.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

LadyDee said:


> Women don't have to wait for these drugs to come out, there are already things that can bring their *libido* back and you don't have to take a pill everyday to accomplish it. It all depends on her motivation on finding and wanting it to happen. Sometimes they think there is just no help.


What are these drugs of which you speak that women must find out about?


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

norajane said:


> What are these drugs of which you speak that women must find out about?


Bioidentical Hormone Pellets can be inserted and will give you benefits for up to six months to a year per insertion for more than one issue. Some women need estrogen some only testosterone and some both. Your Dr has to determine that.

These pellets not only can give one their libido back, but have other benefits that are beneficial for both men and women. It takes less than 30 minutes for the procedure and minor issues for a couple days after insertion. They are also the most natural form of HRT available, most like our own hormones.

If you don't want to use hormonal creams applied directly to the vagina on a weekly/daily basis, one can always take DHEA, this of course is in pill form. Someone else recently posted in another topic that their wife takes up to 50mg daily and is doing well with that. I take DHEA also, just increased to 20mg and would consider increase if needed. 

I am sure these pills will be big sellers if and when they are every approved, but one need not wait for that, if they really want help now.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

LadyDee said:


> Bioidentical Hormone Pellets can be inserted and will give you benefits for up to six months to a year per insertion for more than one issue. Some women need estrogen some only testosterone and some both. Your Dr has to determine that.
> 
> These pellets not only can give one their libido back, but have other benefits that are beneficial for both men and women. It takes less than 30 minutes for the procedure and minor issues for a couple days after insertion. They are also the most natural form of HRT available, most like our own hormones.
> 
> ...


I think a lot of people shy away from things that are not approved because there are no studies on long term effects like cancer, or on the effectiveness of the treatment balanced against unintended side effects. Sure, you might be one of the group of people for whom this is great. But you don't know if you're one of the group of people who are more likely to suffer harm from it. You also don't know how large or small that second group is or what puts you in the risk category. A lot of people don't want to take that chance without clinical studies that have been done according to regulated protocols.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

Everyone has to decide for themselves what they want to use and or stay way from. There are many approved pharmaceutical drugs that have gone through testing and studies that should never be on the market either. I have witnessed the devastation of these drugs first hand while caring for loved ones.

Like I said, everyone has to make their own minds up, even in the foods they eat which can cause cancer.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

LadyDee said:


> Women don't have to wait for these drugs to come out, there are already things that can bring their *libido* back and you don't have to take a pill everyday to accomplish it. It all depends on her motivation on finding and wanting it to happen. Sometimes they think there is just no help.


Bringing a libido back implies the existence of one to begin with.


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

The only drugs I have personally witness increase a woman's libido is alcohol and blow.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Bringing a libido back implies the existence of one to begin with.


In that case, these pills they are talking about, wouldn't help either.


----------



## farnhamyrl (Nov 6, 2013)

I am interested to hear how much it differs from what the ladies will say.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

jay1365 said:


> The only drugs I have personally witness increase a woman's libido is alcohol and blow.


 Funny you mention that, because in these could then be brought forward as 'organic, natural medicine alternatives' to the pills by the industry!


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

treyvion said:


> What about is there something that raises the male libido other than testosterone?


Playboy Magazine?

Any woman with a skirt?

I think the male libido is naturally present, and circumstances like stress, busy schedules, unattractive partner, etc will bring his libido down. 

The question is that for the females this new drug seems to overcome just these problems. And that launches an ethical discussion about a form of brain manipulation, either by the woman herself or by society. She wants, or they want, her to perform under circumstances where the natural mindset is not providing her with this libido.

I think the medical and personal use of this drugs make a difference here.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MrHappyHat said:


> Desire drugs for women will be outlawed, too rapey.
> 
> But you know that if one of those drugs gets developed and the formula get's leaked, there's going to be a lot of Heisenbergs out there.


Oh good grief. Raising a woman's libido does not make her a target for rape.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It seems that a lot of people on this thread think that doing things to raise a LD's woman's libido is a bad thing.

???????


.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> It seems that a lot of people on this thread think that doing things to raise a LD's woman's libido is a bad thing.
> 
> ???????
> 
> ...


I think the "rapey" concern has more to do with the delivery method. Depending on the potency of a dose, I think the concern would be someone dropping one in a lady's drink. 

That said, I think the legitimate benefits of something like this would be amazing, if it works.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

From the article:

"Beyond what might happen in millions of bedrooms, it’s even more difficult to foresee what societal transformations might be stirred. Just as with the birth-control pill, a foreboding not only about sex itself but also about female empowerment may be expressed in a dread of women’s sexual anarchy. Over the last decade, as companies chased after an effective chemical, there was fretting within the drug industry: what if, in trials, a medicine proved too effective? More than one adviser to the industry told me that companies worried about the prospect that their study results would be too strong, that the F.D.A. would reject an application out of concern that a chemical would lead to female excesses, crazed binges of infidelity, societal splintering. 

"You want your effects to be good but not too good,” Andrew Goldstein, who is conducting the study in Washington, told me. “There was a lot of discussion about it by the experts in the room,” he said, recalling his involvement with the development of Flibanserin, “the need to show that you’re not turning women into nymphomaniacs.” He was still a bit stunned by the entrenched mores that lay within what he’d heard. “There’s a bias against — a fear of creating the sexually aggressive woman.” 

Gaining control of their reproduction in the ‘60s affected not just women’s sex lives but also everything from their social standing to economic empowerment. What might it mean for conventional structures if women could control, with a prescription, the most primal urge? So many things, personal and cultural, might need to be recalibrated and renegotiated, explicitly or without acknowledgment. The cumulative effect of all those negotiations could be hugely transformative, in ways either thrilling or threatening, depending on your point of view. "


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> I think the "rapey" concern has more to do with the delivery method. Depending on the potency of a dose, I think the concern would be someone dropping one in a lady's drink.
> 
> That said, I think the legitimate benefits of something like this would be amazing, if it works.


The drugs being discussed cannot be used as date-rape drugs. They require time to build up in the system. One dose is not going to do it. 

"Actually, this is not a misconception. Both drugs contain a major male sex hormone plus a second ingredient: Lybrido is testosterone + sildenafil (Viagra), while Lybridos is testosterone + buspirone (a serotonin 5-HT1A receptor partial agonist). "

"How do the drugs work to restore female desire? Based on very little evidence, they purportedly restore the balance of dopamine and serotonin"


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> It seems that a lot of people on this thread think that doing things to raise a LD's woman's libido is a bad thing.
> 
> ???????
> 
> ...


We men are already insecure enough, no need for 'sexual agressive women' to add to the misery of work, money, children


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

See_Listen_Love said:


> We men are already insecure enough, no need for 'sexual agressive women' to add to the misery of work, money, children


It's unhappiness I would be willing to endure. For the children.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> It seems that a lot of people on this thread think that doing things to raise a LD's woman's libido is a bad thing.
> 
> ???????
> 
> ...


I don't think it's a bad thing if a woman wants to raise her libido (and the drugs have been properly tested for long term side effects and risk factors, dosages, etc.). I think it can become a bad thing if someone else wants her to take the drugs and she doesn't.

A lot of LD people don't think there's anything wrong or faulty with them. It's their natural state of being and doesn't harm their health. Also, there is a difference of opinion on what is and isn't LD. Some think that sex twice a week is LD. Most husbands would respect a wife's wish not to start taking drugs. But some wouldn't and might exert pressure on her to start taking drugs to increase her libido. For me, it's that subset of people that is troublesome. I wouldn't suggest preventing the research or the drugs, but I would have that concern about other people trying to use this to control a woman's sexuality.


----------

